# Exterior painting



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm painting this house in stages. Just finished the front yesterday. 5 different colors the HO wanted. Yellow, blue, white, purple, and green. Wow.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks cool. The colors make the house look great.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool. I love doing jobs like that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice looking job, I don't envy you with that chimney. :no:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you doing all this off a ladder or scaffold ?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Bobbo said:


> Are you doing all this off a ladder or scaffold ?


All off of ladders. Got a 20', 28', and 32' there now. All I needed for the front.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

scottjr said:


> All off of ladders. Got a 20', 28', and 32' there now. All I needed for the front.



Helps build up the leg muscles :yes: All that ladder climbing ! Nice looking job so far :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Not easy to quote job like this!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job. I really like the colors


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks good scott, that chimney is sketchy though..i agree with shcmidt dont envy you there.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Not easy to quote job like this!


HO's are real cool. They added on 2 colors and paid t and m for anything green and blue. Now they asked me to revise my quotes for the 3 other sides.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Looks good scott, that chimney is sketchy though..i agree with shcmidt dont envy you there.


There is actually a chimney on the left side of the house also.:yes:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I love doing muti color houses, looking good!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott, ya got a bunch of OLD brick building down there, huh ? :whistling2:

What year is that one?

Looks good.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nice looking job, I don't envy you with that chimney. :no:


 
yrs ago i was rolling the back of a chimney while standing on a pitched roof like in the pic an the roller handle tip snapped off an i fell forward an thank god was able to extend my arm an catch myself against the chimney lol .........scary times ........


*cheap ass wooden throw away pole that snapped, cant remember why i using it though


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

How many hours did it take?

I love multi coloured houses. So beautiful and more exciting to paint (provided you aren't losing money) than 1 or 2 colour deals.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Dunbar Painting said:


> How many hours did it take?
> 
> I love multi coloured houses. So beautiful and more exciting to paint (provided you aren't losing money) than 1 or 2 colour deals.


1 man- 36 hours. Including powerwashing entire house. The left side of the front is also painted which is hard to see in pic.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice looking job.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great !


----------

